# 94 passat vr6 motor, trans and wire harness swap?



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

i just got done pulling the motor and trans plus the wire harness, looks like somebody has already done this before and left all the wires exposed, is wired correctly but is tangled, i wanted to know if i should still use this wire harness or get another one for convenience and possible wiring issues with new swap? i am planning to put this in a mk2 golf after the motor and head get machined. i have alot of things on the wire harness that i will not need, sunroof power door locks, power windows, heater core, and some other things, i have a bentley manual on the way for this car and then i will be purchasing one for the new dub of my choice.
any ideas on what my next couple of steps should be?
anyone?

thanks
WES


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: 94 passat vr6 motor, trans and wire harness swap? (soontobe83)*

Personally I wouldn't waste money on a new harness dude. But if you feel inclined to do so you should look into sourcing yourself a corrado harness from the same vintage. I did two very clean mk2 swaps back in the day(pre vortex) both in g60 and vr6 guise. I simply used all corrado stuff and they both went smoothly. If you want the best swap possible I would use a corrado vr6 harness, corrado front k member(so the motor sits straight) the passat one will work fine but you need to cut a motor mount down to make the engine sit right. I say use a corrado one. Just me. Any fitment problems can be solved by using corrado parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: 94 passat vr6 motor, trans and wire harness swap? (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

now i have upgraded to a 95 vr6 gti golf, purchasing for 9 hundo. has the 12v vr6 harness already intact, but no motor and trans. i think this will be the best way to utilize the motor when all the necessary steps are taken for the installtion of the power plant, thanks for the insight for the corrado harness idea. this is my seventh swap but never a vr6 always 8v and 16v swaps, which are fairly simple after a couple times. but will repost later after i get this project moving a little more..

thanks
Winston


----------

